# Artwork : Third Beauty



## ProjectVirtue (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/57454928/

Well. This title isn't final. But, i REAlllly wanted to post this so here we go.

I came up with a small doodle during Social Class. And i mean small, like, the size of a toonie. Anyways, i liked it and i continued a bigger version later on. After i retraced the girl again, I added the bird. Which came out better then i had envisioned.

The feathers on her dress took a good 10 hours. Which is really put into perspective when i only spent 20 hours on the whole thing. I LOVE the colors and how they turned out. The pallette worked out nicely.
MMm. This girl...i guess she could be Wish. Although she's not in her usual curls, everyone needs a break sometime .

I'll also be taking print requests for this one. Hopefully i can sell some . The uploaded one here is a quarter of the real size. The real deal is 8 or 9 inches wide by 14 inches tall. nice looking dimensions. I already sold one to a classmate and the print came out beautifully. They got the colors spot on.

Commision slots are still open  I will try to get as much done before i leave for Australia. And try to get as many sketches, inkings done while i'm in Australia so load em up .

-----------------

Character - Wish ? xD
Inking - OpenCanvas 4.06e
Coloring - Photoshop CS3 !!!!! extended !!!!
Time spent - 20 hours
Mid-Motivation - Sushi ^________^


*ps: Check out some of my other works as well if you like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.

That is just beautiful... I'm still amazed just looking at the details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice work. Really nice.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing. If I had Money to burn I'd definately buy a print from you, but sadly, I do not.


Also:


QUOTE(ProjectVirtue @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Mid-Motivation - Sushi ^________^









[EDIT] Just read your profile out of sheerboredom, and saw that your favorite movie is "V for Vendetta". Good choice. That. Movie. Owns.

[EDIT AGAIN] Your "Prelude to Your End" is my new desktop btw.  I love the Violin (though not as much as the cello >:3), it's beautiful, and it's sized well for a background. So I'm using it.

[EDIT AGAIN AGAIN] Though I'll be damned if I find someone who is serious about playing the Violin that has such horrible hand positions. That's the only gripe I have with your drawings really, and it doesn't take away from the beauty of the art at all. I critisize anything for any little problem, so the fact that I only have one real critisism of your art means that you are officially awesome =D


----------

